# RPM Car Show Irvine (Aug/7th) A Dont Miss Event



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

Ticket Discount Code: EAS
Car Registration Discount Code: JLP

Featured Models:
CHRISTINE MENDOZA
ALICIA WHITTEN 
JENNY CHU
CORISSA FURR
JERI LEE

Tickets:
https://rpmeventseries.webconnex.com/irvtix

Car Registration:
https://rpmeventseries.webconnex.com/irvine_carreg

For Detailed information of the Irvine Aug/7 Show Go to:
RPM The Next Generation Automotive Lifestyle Festival and Car Show

Also dont forget to tell RPM Elite Sent you ( For Best Treatment )


Event Update Less than 2 weeks and RPM Irvine is Here.

Less than 2 Weeks to go and So-Cals Best new show is going to pop off =)

Some Performances include: KABA MODERN *America's best dance crew*
JASON BRITTON PERFORMS 3 STUNT SHOWS

Also the enjoy the CARNIVALS ROCK CLIMBING WALLS, GO KARTS, PADDLE BOATS ON THE LAKE & LOT'S OF CARNIVAL RIDES @ RPM IRVINE.

Media Crews and Magazine will be floating all over this show. Dont miss is and register or buy your ticket now


----------



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

ATTN ATTN: RPM IS TOMORROW SATURDAY AUG/7TH...

Show Car & Display car roll in is 6AM -7AM Saturday or 8pm-9pm Friday Night. If you want to show or display your car register online now at https://rpmeventseries.webconnex.com/irvine_carreg If you want to pay and roll in *same day* please bring cash on hand and PM me for pricing.

RPM Has A:

Carnival
Car Show
Models
Adult Beverages
Live Performances
Dance Contest
Show Specials ( Eurolight @ Elite AutoSports booth ) and much more
Stunt Bike show
Food and goodies

This is a must attend for So-Cal Nor-cal, Vegas, and anyone in the scene!!

Hope to see you all there if you need any questions answered PM us


**FOR CARS ROLLING INTO THE SHOW... WE WILL HAVE A CARAVAN TO THIS SHOW SATURDAY MORNING PLEASE PM ME FOR LOCATION AND INFO ITS IN THE 818**


----------

